# Tortoise eggs



## Turtlemommy2014 (May 11, 2016)

I have a clutch of 8 tortoise eggs and I'm wondering how long it takes for them to show signs of being fertilized? They were laid on May 5th.

This clutch was completely unexpected because of the fact my male died last year. The last clutch she was over 3 yrs ago. I am not trying to breed her at all, like I said these eggs are unexpected.


----------



## Hector108 (May 11, 2016)

In about a week from being laid if you candle them (shine a flashlight on the egg, flashlight touching the egg, while lights are off) you will be able to see the veins. If in two weeks you still can't see anything then they may not be fertile.


----------



## Tom (May 11, 2016)

I've been trying to candle eggs for years. Sometimes signs are obvious and other times it looks like nothing is happening, but a perfect little baby hatches after three months. I wouldn't worry about candling. Just incubate them and see what you get.

This will help. You've got to get them out of that sand before they hatch.
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/how-to-incubate-eggs-and-start-hatchlings.124266/

Most of the info for this species is just pain wrong. The way most people start them results in absurdly high mortality rates, and people say things like, "Oh well, some of them aren't meant to survive…" Non-sense! I have 100% survival rate following the advice in the above link. Soak those babies EVERY day for the first few months. Then raise them like this: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/russian-tortoise-care-sheet.80698/ 
I raise russians and DTs identically. Same temps, same food, same set up, same routine, same everything. It works great!

This might help too:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/

DT babies are awesome. I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 12, 2016)

Everyone should know that it is illegal to artificially hatch desert tortoise eggs. The California Department of Fish and Wildlife says you should leave them in the ground and let nature take its course.


----------

